# Horse box hire in South Wales



## bryngelenponies (5 May 2010)

I'm looking for a horse box and a driver, to hire for some days during the summer for shows. I'm not really sure where I can find one, I saw one company but they only supply one big lory which I wouldn't need as I only have one pony, and all the other companies are self drive or very far away. So does anyone know of a box and driver hire in south wales that will do local show transport?


----------



## Ranyhyn (5 May 2010)

What area of south wales, the only ones I know are West Wales unfortunately.  Its dire down here for horsebox hire.


----------



## bryngelenponies (5 May 2010)

I'm just west of Swansea. Tell me about it- I can't fine a horse box and driver for hire anywhere. I used one years ago but I could never remember where I found them!


----------



## MegaBeast (5 May 2010)

Only one I know of is Andy (Oakley Transport).  He does have a large lorry but will take one horse.  Don't know if it was him you've asked, but have got his mobile number if you want it.  He's not massively cheap, but not too horrendous either, have used him myself.  My family have known him for about 40 years, he's a great bloke, a proper horseman


----------



## MegaBeast (5 May 2010)

PS I've used Andy for short journeys, shortest of which was about 4 miles to go to a local show!!  He did charge £60 for the two horses but he was stuck there all day (two years ago)


----------



## bryngelenponies (5 May 2010)

I may feel slightly silly asking him to rent the lorry for one 12hh pony  but if I can't find anyone else then I guess I have no option, so it wold be great if you could give me his number and maybe if all else fails I'll give him a ring. Thank you


----------



## xena_wales (5 May 2010)

You could try http://www.whitehorseenterprises.co.uk/ but they're based in Llanybydder, so a bit of a trek away.  You must be local to me then - I'm in Llanelli!


----------



## bryngelenponies (5 May 2010)

Ye you're really close to me- I'm just up in Pontarddulais! I had a look at your website, you've got some really sweet horsies


----------



## helencharlie (6 May 2010)

I know a guy who lives in the same area as you. PM me for his number. He is very good and reasonable


----------



## 20102010 (27 May 2010)

wouldn't ever use Oakley transport (andy) 
not a safe person to be around-  don't be fooled by his niceness or age!
 keep away from females


----------



## Amymay (27 May 2010)

20102010 said:



			wouldn't ever use Oakley transport (andy) 
not a safe person to be around-  don't be fooled by his niceness or age!
 keep away from females
		
Click to expand...

What a terribly unpleasant, nasty and libelous thing to say.

A nicer, more helpful bloke you could not meet.  I have known him and used his services for over 15 years.


----------



## IWTO (27 May 2010)

-Ive used andy and he has always been lovely and patient (im a lone, young female and have never had any issues with him)


----------



## MegaBeast (27 May 2010)

Ditto the two above.  And I don't appreciate PMs from 20102010 making wild untrue accusations.  Note that this is their one and only post too


----------



## Tinseltoes (27 May 2010)

Havent heard of him..Dont really know anyone that can help you. Have you looked in the yellow pages? Or Free Ads maybe.


----------



## bryngelenponies (27 May 2010)

I have looked in the free ads and found nothing. The yellow pages were barely better because the only ones that were listed were a long way away from where I am. That comment about Oakley Transport was terrible and totally uncalled for, especially since all of you have had such good experiences with him.


----------



## muffinino (27 May 2010)

I'll back up what other have said about Andy - he's got a wicked sense of humour but I've found him to be good to deal with.


----------



## jessicabeau1 (28 May 2010)

Andy oakley is brilliant - we used him with the cattle too! he has a brilliant sense of humour - great guy!! x


----------



## horseflyswatter (5 June 2010)

Just registered to add comment here. Have used Andy and know lots of others who've used him. He's 100% safe and reliable, he currently has a 2 horse lorry as well as the big yellow one.


----------



## gryff (5 June 2010)

Just to let you know that I've been told that White Horse Transport are apparently no longer trading. I'm gutted as they were always so fantastic.


----------



## sollydolly (5 January 2011)

Hi guys!
I realise this thread was ages ago, but I've now got the same problem, ie: trying to find a horsebox to transport 2 horses from the Cardiff area ish to Birmingham. Does anyone have the number/email/website for this Andy guy? Or will he only take one horse?

Thanks! x


----------



## 4leggedfurries (5 January 2011)

Didnt know White Horse were no longer trading...


----------



## Menolly (5 January 2011)

Hiya,
I cant find Andys number but I can also recommend Sally Bassett 07711670503.
I'm in cardiff and used her last week. 

Julie x


----------



## NormandJ.J (5 January 2011)

Andy will take up to 9 I think!
He's great and I've used him in the past for fun rides and I'm going on a fun ride this weekend and Andy is taking us.


----------



## Amymay (6 January 2011)

jules_fry said:



			Hiya,
I cant find Andys number but I can also recommend Sally Bassett 07711670503.
I'm in cardiff and used her last week. 

Julie x
		
Click to expand...

Yes I would recommend Sally too.  And will probably be cheeper for the one horse transport than Andy - whose box is much bigger.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (6 January 2011)

MegaBeast said:



			Only one I know of is Andy (Oakley Transport).  He does have a large lorry but will take one horse.  Don't know if it was him you've asked, but have got his mobile number if you want it.  He's not massively cheap, but not too horrendous either, have used him myself.  My family have known him for about 40 years, he's a great bloke, a proper horseman
		
Click to expand...

I 2nd this, I've known Andy for years, if you know of other people who want to go to the same show it would be cheaper if you can fill the lorry, I think he has access to smaller ones though so give him a ring and see, I know he had one a few years back that would take something like 4/5 ponies, less horses obviously, I think he's the main man in South Wales, there are others, may be worth while checking out free adds


----------



## NOISYGIRL (6 January 2011)

20102010 said:



			wouldn't ever use Oakley transport (andy) 
not a safe person to be around-  don't be fooled by his niceness or age!
 keep away from females
		
Click to expand...

Charming !  I've known him for years and have never heard anything of the sort about him care to pm and elaberate ?


----------



## NOISYGIRL (6 January 2011)

jules_fry said:



			Hiya,
I cant find Andys number but I can also recommend Sally Bassett 07711670503.
I'm in cardiff and used her last week. 

Julie x
		
Click to expand...

I believe she drives for Andy sometimes


----------



## Pipkin (6 January 2011)

sollydolly said:



			Hi guys!
I realise this thread was ages ago, but I've now got the same problem, ie: trying to find a horsebox to transport 2 horses from the Cardiff area ish to Birmingham. Does anyone have the number/email/website for this Andy guy? Or will he only take one horse?

Thanks! x
		
Click to expand...

07710816877

I rang him a few weeks ago to transport 3 of my guys....he told me he`d ring me back....never did, didnt even sound like he wanted to do it.... His loss, he lost out on a couple of hundred quid


----------

